

Scraping Just Got a lot More Dangerous - chcleaves
http://www.distilnetworks.com/scraping-just-got-a-lot-more-dangerous/#.UVHHhbTJBlI

======
bdfh42
Clipping agencies used to have to buy the newspapers they read through to find
articles about their clients. It seems fair to expect a similar relationship
when the news goes electronic.

This use is very different to a short quote - properly attributed and linked.

------
loceng
It would be nice to see an article from an unbiased source.

~~~
AriFerreira
(and also, I get your point)

~~~
loceng
Hehe. :)

------
plumeria
Well, I guess it is time for a distributed P2P scraper?

------
emakyol
Solid Article

